# Archery Ranges near Riverton?



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

I recently moved to Riverton and can't shoot more than 30 yards in my backyard. The park across the road looks safe enough, but there are just too many houses around and I'm sure someone would call the cops 

I'm looking for a safe place to shoot, or an actual archery range! Anyone know of any around here? I drove around the edge of Bluffdale and Herriman, but can't even find a good looking dirt road to shoot on. Everything is posted No Trespassing every 20 feet it seems. 

Anyone have any suggestions? It'd be nice if it was in Riverton/Bluffdale/Draper/Herriman/South Jordan, but I'd take anywhere in the Salt Lake valley at this point. Driving an hour to shoot my bow 40-80 yards sounds ridiculous, but I'll do what I gotta do.

Thanks!


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I was shooting my muzzleloader at the Lee Kay center in Magna and noticed they have an archery range also. I didnt go look at it but it wouldnt be too far of a drive. Take the 201 freeway west to 5600 west. turn right and it is right there on your left. It cost 5 bucks to shoot, I assume it is the same for archery.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

full draw archery off 9000 south. it only 30 yards I think but it a in side range.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Check out DATUS archery. It is a private club that members have 24/7 access to and you can shoot out to 85 yards.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

OK, thanks for the suggestion!


----------

